# Odd, quirky things you do, regardless of SA



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Soi came across this little article here

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...-bizarre-facts-about-famous-creative-geniuses

Its about how all these creative artists and scientists were basically weird as ****....Im thinkin Tesla had aspergers, and i know newton did....anyway, they all had weird OCD type things or strange thoughts that were...odd. Just inspires me to be myself and to stop resisting the social strangeness. Who knows how many geniuses and artists exist here, on this site, who are just to scared of themselves to lt their genius flow!

We all have these weird little quirks, under the social masks we put on when we go out, so people think we are normal of course. You might be sitting next to some normal person in a class, who is popular and everything, who might secretly like some kind of ****ed up sexual thing, or who has some kind of weird OCD thing they need to do homework.

This is why i personally find quiet people, who seem anxious, most interesting and appealing. You can tell if the person is quiet due to SA as opposed to quiet because they are ****in crazy. I see quiet people who seem "normal" as ****in treasure chests of personality. You just have to open the chest.

What are some weird quirky things you do that nobody knows about?
Ill go first obviously.

-I pick my nails constantly
-When im doing homework, i prefer to listen to dubstep.
-Im 6'3 275lbs, and i love playing badminton and table tennis
-I have a secret passion for acting and art, which I've never pursued
-I am obsessed with psychology, and all aspects of it
-as a little kid, i had this thing for dolphins and whales
-also as a little kid, i had this odd OCD in which i had to smile in the direction of my family members many times throughout the school day......fear of abandonment maybe? I have no idea.
-I find hugging sexually arousing, and nude backs...backs, like with the spine.
-The eyes of some girls give me this strange feeling of euphoria


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

I can't make art without listening to a song. But, it can't be any song, the song has to inspire what I am creating. Whatever I make is an expression of the feeling I obtain from the music. I will listen to it on repeat until I complete my work. I also cannot read without listening to music and require instrumentals. Songs with lyrics mash with what I am trying to read and confuse me.

 I have to understand everything I see to some extent. If I am watching a movie and something I don't understand or have a fascination with I have to stop and research it. Sometimes it takes me hours or days to finish watching something. On one movie I saw a beret, so I had to look up the history or berets, which led somehow, to the USSR. Proceeded to read the communist manifesto, and then finally finished the movie. Except the movie had nothing to do with any of that was just a random guy with a beret lol

I have to crack all the joints in my body every 10-15 minutes or I feel an intense pressure that feels like I am going to explode.  

I have to comb out all my hair and make sure both sides are symmetrical and end up trimming it.  

I chew obsessively on straws, but only drink out of the thin coffee stirrer kind. It takes me months to get the straw the way I want it on both ends for the right amount of liquid I like, to come out. I refuse to use regular straws, and have a meltdown if I lose the straw or it eventually cracks.  
 
I always have two white noise machines and a fan on. I go crazy if I have complete silence without some type of electrical hum. 
 
I have an irresistible urge to rub my face on velvet clothes, curtains, and ropes. (cut my face open once on velvet curtains lmao)


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I have a extreme dislike for mouth noises, and water coming out of a tap. I like the smell of cooking cabbage, and valerian root. When I go bowling I touch my leg 3 times and touch my ball 3 times before I approach, I also like my figertips before I swing at a golfball. I don't know why I do those things but it drives me nuts if I don't...


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Scorpion said:


> I'm obsessed with a fictional character
> I really really like ninjas and have a ninja mask XD
> I f*ckin love masks and masked ppl
> I love dead things like skeletons (i think there hot lol)


holy **** how could i forget to add this haha

When i was little i had a halloween mask collection. When my mom would drive me around, id sit in the passenger seat and scare the **** out of unsuspecting people. I also used a whistle from time to time.


----------



## Vic Damone Jr (Jul 1, 2012)

Don't know if this applies, but I sometimes go out of my way to try to make people think I'm gay even though I'm straight. Haha.

I also eat carrots by eating around the core first, and then eating the core after that.


----------



## Miss Linda (Jul 22, 2012)

Vic Damone Jr said:


> Don't know if this applies, but I sometimes go out of my way to try to make people think I'm gay even though I'm straight. Haha.
> 
> I also eat carrots by eating around the core first, and then eating the core after that.


Carrots taste better that way. Srsly.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

I always have to fidget.
I twirl my hair, rub the ends of my shirt
with my fingers.. I do this alot. ^_^
always have to have hands busy. nervous energy?


----------



## jstwnalive (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm into paranormal stuff like ufo's,ghosts,psychics,
I'm obsessed with my hair growing long/thicker & take vitamins to do so
I constantly daydream & have created entire storys movie like all in my head
I love animals & seem to understand them
I like to cook & see it as an art 
There's so many things I do which I dont share with people


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

When I'm alone my mind creates a bunch of people where I hold convos with, they even appear in my dreams sometimes.

I like to watch at anime wallpapers because it sometimes makes me feel all happy and I lose myself in another world for a minute or two. Hence why I have hundreds of them.

I'm a Synaesthete, wich means I have a union of senses. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synaesthesia


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

i constantly bite the inside of my mouth when im nervous and sometimes when im not.


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

- I "crack" my nose all the time - it hurts but I'm obsessed with it. I also crack my joints a lot, as well as my knees which makes really horrific noises (my physiotherapist said she's never heard such noisy joints in her entire career).

- I pick my skin and body hair. When I start doing it, I'll stop everything else and just focus on it from 10 minutes to up to an hour. Luckily, it hasn't extended to the hair on my head.

- I always have to have something for my hands to play with

- I organize _everything_. Books, my desk, spices, the folders on my compute. And it's the most ridicilous things that I'm most obsessed with, such as arranging the tiles perfectly on a board game called Carcassonne.

- When I write, the writing as well as the layout has to look perfect (even shopping lists!)

- I love the smell of gas and books

- I _need_ to get the 100% on video games. I've spent countless hours on games I didn't even like that much just so I'd get everything. I've spent nearly 300 hours on one Pokemon game and probably almost thousand between all of them (well, I do love those games, but it gets boring when it's all just level grinding and evolving to catch 'em all).. Xbox 360 achievements are a nightmare because some of them are very hard, take ages (such as playing the whole game ten times or 1000 multiplayer games) or are downright impossible for me to do.

- I'm obsessed with learning and I have to find out more about everything I hear. I can easily spend 5 hours straight reading about different things on the interent and not really notice it. On top of that, I read a lot of books. The things I'm interested in include psychology, neuropharmacology, chemistry, geology, languages, history and the paranormal.

- I can read about weird things that have nothing to do with me and many would consider boring for hours to an end, as well. For example, today I've spent most of the day reading random arguments on random talk pages on Wikipedia. And I don't even care about what the argument or related article is about.


----------



## ahickspanic (Jul 25, 2012)

I will be walking normal and out of no where fall and start laughing
I like heading banging to metal or punk in a ghetto neighborhood
I LOVE learning about psychology/history/philosophy/literature/art/music/spirituality/languages
I HAVE to turn off the lights in rooms I'm not in or else I feel uncomfortable
I have weird weird sexual scenes in my mind that I hate but get worse
I don't like being touched unless I do it first
Seeing someone you hate die in your mind 
I constantly am twitchy or or stammer when I'm writing poetry

I'LL BE SEEING YOU, IN HELL DON'T CRY TO ME OH BABY YOUR FUTURES IN AN OBLONG BOX YEAH DON'T CRY TO ME OH BABY DIE DIE DIE MY DARLING


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

I wash things in a certain order. And I take a super long time to do the dishes because often they don't "feel" clean enough and I'll soap and rinse them 3 or 4 times just to be on the safe side.

I like to set the volume on my TV/speakers/etc. to certain numbers. It's not exactly a compulsion; some numbers just look better.

My room's a mess, but my hard drive is an obsessive-compulsive's dream. All my file names follow a certain rule, and all my music has to be immaculately tagged. No exceptions.

I seem to always have trouble with keys and combination locks.

Sucker for all things vintage.

The stringy bits on bananas. I would rather die than eat those.



Moasim said:


> I'm a Synaesthete, wich means I have a union of senses. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synaesthesia


I've always been really interested in synaesthesia. What type do you have (/involving which senses)?


----------



## BlueHeir413 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm obsessed with many fictional characters.
I need to listen to music when I read fanfictions or I would feel very awkward.
I always touch my face when I am daydreaming.
I wash any cup I get when I am at someone else's house to be sure.
I love for people to touch my hair, head, back, arms, etc.
When I am nervous I ramble on very fast.
I talk very fast without knowing.


----------



## blueingreen (Jun 10, 2012)

Taija said:


> - I _need_ to get the 100% on video games. I've spent countless hours on games I didn't even like that much just so I'd get everything. I've spent nearly 300 hours on one Pokemon game and probably almost thousand between all of them (well, I do love those games, but it gets boring when it's all just level grinding and evolving to catch 'em all).. Xbox 360 achievements are a nightmare because some of them are very hard, take ages (such as playing the whole game ten times or 1000 multiplayer games) or are downright impossible for me to do.
> 
> - I'm obsessed with learning and I have to find out more about everything I hear. I can easily spend 5 hours straight reading about different things on the interent and not really notice it. On top of that, I read a lot of books. The things I'm interested in include psychology, neuropharmacology, chemistry, geology, languages, history and the paranormal.


The 2nd part--I wish I could do this! I have such a short attention span when reading. After 20-30 minutes I will start daydreaming without realizing it, or I'll just fall asleep.

And with video games I always finish it the easiest way possible and then never want to play it again. ha. I just don't have the persistence or something.

weird things i do:
-eating ice cream i will like eat all the way to the bottom on one side of the cup/bowl, then eat the other side (if that makes any sense)
-when eating i *always* save the best thing for last. if it's a sandwich I'll save the best part of the sandwich for the last bite. 
-i never use urinals. if urinals are the only option i will leave the bathroom and come back later. 
-when I was younger i used to make up words to describe things, or just shout made up words randomly
-whenever i use pens i always end up with dots of ink all over my hands without realizing how. I think i just play with them/twirl them in my hands a lot

cant think of anything else atm.  i'll reply again if i think of anything else.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I keep notepads about the strangest of things, I'll organize anything that can be organized.


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

-I honestly can't eat a whole sandwich... I have to rip it or cut it in half first
-I erratically highlight and unhighlight words on my computer screen with my mouse cursor when I am reading articles, etc


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

im obsessed with all things involving maps and transportation. especially aviation. i could tell you about every plane crash and rattle off all the streets & zip codes of the area i grew up in (but ask me something about pop culture and i have no idea lol)

this is OCD-related, but i only eat with plastic silverware and paper plates -- i know, i know, thats bad for the environment. but i always think that dishes and silverware are contaminated. restaurants are not easy for me to visit.

i crack my joints CONSTANTLY.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I collect:
Books, coins, stones, stamps, letters, shells, cards, beads, jewelry, perfumebottles, testers, souvenirs...

Count and add numbers when I feel pressured. 

Always wear my blue lucky bracelet. Always..

OCD? :s


----------

